# Burgundy Aires



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Going to France 3rd/4th week of September for maybe a month or so.

Love Aires next to canals, lakes.

Do you have a favourite you wish to share?
Any recommendations appreciated.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

We went to Burgundy last September, and by coincidence we were travelling in a Delfin T700 as well.  

I can recommend the following, (referring to the 4th edition of all the aires by page and aire no.)

155/57 Lac des Settons, pleasant aire by a decent sized lake, although next to a moderately busy road, but quiet at night.

156/52 Autun, next to a good sized Plan d'eau. Historic town with roman remains, again next to a moderately busy road.

147/17 Paray le Monial, not actually next to the river/canal, but only a short stone's throw away. Lovely place with a beautiful church and plenty of scope for cycling along the canal.

147/18, Digoin, again not actually next to etc. plenty of scope for cycling and river watching. We actually stayed at the nearby campsite as it wash clothes washing time.

158/72, Decize, a nice, park where you want, no hassle aire by the river. Not much to the town though.

159/78, La Charite sur Loire, Roadworks prevented us from staying there, but it looked OK, parking on a quiet side street next to the river.

162/91, Gurgy, one of the best, you will love it here. An easy cycle ride into Auxerre as well.

There are plenty of other good aires, I have only mentioned those next to rivers/lakes.

Have a good trip.  

Sandy


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Rogny les Sept Ecluse is superb, several free aires although the main canal side one is limited to 24hrs and a very cheap good Municipal campsite.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Oooh Thanks for these, I have just bought a Michelin Green Guide to Burgundy and Jura and we were debating whether to go to that region next June.

I have saved your Aires list Sandy and your recommendation John. I will now look them up as I only have the 3rd edition of All the Aires.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

chermic said:


> Oooh Thanks for these, I have just bought a Michelin Green Guide to Burgundy and Jura and we were debating whether to go to that region next June.
> 
> I have saved your Aires list Sandy and your recommendation John. I will now look them up as I only have the 3rd edition of All the Aires.


Hi Cheryl

There are more good places which I didn't list because the OP asked for aires in river/lakeside locations.

Aires at Givry, St Gengoux le National, Semur en Auxois, Beaune (we used the campsite which is better).

Campsites at Nevers, Vincelles (by the river, cycle to Auxerre) and Marcenay by a nice lake. The latter is another very informal place, which is to my taste.

Hope this helps.

Sandy


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

chermic said:


> Oooh Thanks for these, I have just bought a Michelin Green Guide to Burgundy and Jura and we were debating whether to go to that region next June.
> 
> I have saved your Aires list Sandy and your recommendation John. I will now look them up as I only have the 3rd edition of All the Aires.


Hi Cheryl

There are more good places which I didn't list because the OP asked for aires in river/lakeside locations.

Aires at Givry, St Gengoux le National, Semur en Auxois, Beaune (we used the campsite which is better).

Campsites at Nevers, Vincelles (by the river, cycle to Auxerre) and Marcenay by a nice lake. The latter is another very informal place, which is to my taste.

Hope this helps.

Sandy


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sandy, many thanks for the recommendations, there are going to be very useful.

We have visited Burgundy before but not on a 'Navigational' theme.

Two you suggested we also highly recommend, that is: Gurgy & St Genoux la National, both great for walking & cycling.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

The aire at Seurre is very good - from memory it was free to stay on the parking area but a few euros to use the (very good) services. Overlooking the river easy walk/ cycle into town for bread etc and not far from Meursault for my favourite wine  
Chris


----------

